# Megan shoulder bag



## BgaHolic

Hi,
What are your thoughts on the Megan shoulder bag?  I’m about to purchase it. The negatives I read are its scuffs easily and not friendly accessible to get contents in and out. To me, it’s reminiscent of the Gucci Jackie and I like the dog latch closure, gives it more of a cutting edge vibe


----------



## Antonia

Hi, it's a nice looking bag!!  The dog latch is for looks only though...it's opening is the leather tab just above it with a magnet. I wish her bags had the actual dog latch as the opening but aside from that...I do like it and it does resemble the Jackie!!  I have never had one so I cannot speak from experience.  Maybe some others can chime in??  Good luck!!


----------



## BgaHolic

Antonia said:


> Hi, it's a nice looking bag!!  The dog latch is for looks only though...it's opening is the leather tab just above it with a magnet. I wish her bags had the actual dog latch as the opening but aside from that...I do like it and it does resemble the Jackie!!  I have never had one so I cannot speak from experience.  Maybe some others can chime in??  Good luck!!


Hi Antonia, I’m late to the Minkoff wagon. I bought her Nikki bag and love it when I wear my tall, high leather boots. I was not happy with the Jackie bag and sold it because I found it too small. There’s something about the latch on a bag that I love. I feel it gives it a great edge. That said, I clicked on it, it was so reasonable. Thanks for your input!


----------

